

Rape Victim Arrested After Refusing TSA Pat-Down - merijn481
http://www.alternet.org/newsandviews/article/409461/rape_victim_arrested_after_refusing_tsa_pat-down/

======
pyre
Following to the local news story:

    
    
      > Other travelers KVUE talked to say they empathize with
      > Hirschkind, but the law is the law.
    

Huh? That's such a fucking cop-out.

"The law is the law. If the law says that the political elite are allowed to
rape and pillage the peons, then you can't argue with that. It's the law. I
empathize with peons that are raped and pillaged, but the laws are created by
a higher power, and they are right (and just) just due to their very
existence."

